# Water Sprite or Water Wisteria



## onedollarinmywallet (Sep 24, 2013)

How does one tell the difference between water sprite vs. water wisteria? I've read up on the differences but for the life of me, I still can't tell them apart. 

For example, is the first image Water Wisteria, and the second image Water Sprite? 

By the way, my apologies for the rotated second picture; it was correct on my phone but some reason, when I upload it, it's rotated.


----------



## jorstrick (May 8, 2015)

lol i understand what your sayin i have both in my 55ht the 1st pic looks to me like wisteria from the wider leaves and the 2nd is sprite its more lacey and delicate looking


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Do you have both in your tank? It looks to me like both images are wisteria, Hygrophila diformis. Wisteria has distinguishable stems with leaves and roots coming off each node. Watersprite, Ceratopteris calicthoides(sp) is a fern, so it has a central growing point or, rhizome that individual leaves uncurl from and grow out of.


----------



## onedollarinmywallet (Sep 24, 2013)

HDBenson said:


> Do you have both in your tank? It looks to me like both images are wisteria, Hygrophila diformis. Wisteria has distinguishable stems with leaves and roots coming off each node. Watersprite, Ceratopteris calicthoides(sp) is a fern, so it has a central growing point or, rhizome that individual leaves uncurl from and grow out of.


Both images are from my tank, and I wasn't sure which was which since they look identical to me, but I was informed that picture #2 was water sprite while picture #1 is water wisteria. Hence the confusion.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

I have both in my tanks too. When I get a chance I'll post a side by side pic of each - if someone else doesn't beat me to it, lol.

Bump: On closer inspection the second picture looks like some of both. Wisteria in the front and Watersprite in the back.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

I'd like to see both. I pulled some water sprite out of mine b/c I hate how it grew.


----------



## onedollarinmywallet (Sep 24, 2013)

HDBenson said:


> I have both in my tanks too. When I get a chance I'll post a side by side pic of each - if someone else doesn't beat me to it, lol.
> 
> Bump: On closer inspection the second picture looks like some of both. Wisteria in the front and Watersprite in the back.


If you don't mind (taking a photo of each, side by side), that would be great and I'm sure others will be appreciate and learn from it as well.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm in the middle of rearranging my house. But like I said, I will gladly take some comparison pictures later today if I get a chance.


----------

